# nikon D3100 and promaster 5600 help



## Blacklungs (Feb 23, 2011)

Just got a d3100 and picked up a promaster 5600 flash unit for $15 and  without thinking tossed it on and used it. seemed to work fine but im  worried about the volts. Anyone know if its safe to use on my d3100?  Again, I'm new to photography and am pretty alone when it comes to the hobby. http://www.promaster.com/Instruction...onic_Flash.pdf is the flash's manual perhaps someone not as ignorant as myself can see if that will be ok on a Nikon D3100. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Blacklungs (Feb 25, 2011)

bumps


----------



## Blacklungs (Feb 26, 2011)

realllly?


----------



## xjoewhitex (Feb 26, 2011)

Seems your question was answered pretty well on yahoo.


----------



## KmH (Feb 27, 2011)

RTFM. The volts a D3100 can handle are covered in your D3100 users manual - page 172.


----------



## Blacklungs (Feb 27, 2011)

ah thats the problem, theres a disk verison of the manual that is 2x larger than the paper one it comes with but my windows 7 doesnt read the disk. Guess i will have to dl it or something if theres that much more info lol.


----------



## KmH (Feb 27, 2011)

The paper version isn't the users manual. It's just a quick guide.

Something else is wrong with your computer if Windows 7 won't read the disk.


----------



## Blacklungs (Feb 27, 2011)

No its their software neither disk that came with it work on my pc or my friends with windows 7. Talked to nikon about it. Anyways tossed disk in old laptop but the page didnt help me much, still not sure if its safe or not, its advice is to use only Nikon flashes because volts of 250 over or lower can dmg it. Dont know enough to make the decision, sorry for my ignorance if anyone else can just reassure me who has been doing this longer than a month like myself that would be amazing.


----------



## sunita (Feb 28, 2011)

Nikon D7000 Price


----------



## KmH (Feb 28, 2011)

Blacklungs said:


> No its their software neither disk that came with it work on my pc or my friends with windows 7. Talked to nikon about it. Anyways tossed disk in old laptop but the page didnt help me much, still not sure if its safe or not, its advice is to use only Nikon flashes because volts of 250 over or lower can dmg it. Dont know enough to make the decision, sorry for my ignorance if anyone else can just reassure me who has been doing this longer than a month like myself that would be amazing.


Photo Strobe Trigger Voltages


----------

